# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Volkan Ve Sabri Milli Takım Kariyeri Bitti

## ceydaaa

1368608302-sabritepevolkan.jpgVolkan Demirel ve Sabri Sarıoğlu'nun, A Milli Takım kariyerleri sona erdi.
Her iki futbolcu da Ay-Yıldızlılar'ın bu ay sonunda Almanya'da yapacağı hazırlık kampına çağrılmayacak. Kamuoyunun da büyük tepkisini çeken bu futbolcular ile ilgili olarak Türkiye Futbol Federasyonu Başkanı Yıldırım Demirören, A Milli Takım Teknik Direktörü Abdullah Avcı ile bir görüşme yaptı. Bu görüşmede Demirören'in "Son derece üzgünüm. Milli takım forması giyecek kişilerin herkese örnek olması gerekir. Her iki futbolcunun da milli takıma alınmaması gerektiğini düşünüyorum. Ama yetkili ve sorumlu sizsiniz. Kararı da siz verin" dediği öğrenildi. Demirören'in ayrıca "Disiplin Kurulu'nun vereceği kararı beklemekte yarar var" hatırlatmasında bulunduğu belirtildi.

*ÜSTLERİNİ ÇİZDİ*

Daha sonra sözü alan Abdullah Avcı da aynı görüşte olduğunu söyledi. A Milli Takım Teknik Direktörü Avcı'nın "İki futbolcuyu da milli takıma almayı düşünmüyorum" dediği vurgulandı. Disiplin Kurulu'nun yarın yapacağı toplantıyı bekleyecek olan Avcı, aday kadroyu hafta sonunda açıklayacak.

----------

